# TICA, FIFE, and GCCF



## spid

What is the difference? I'm being thick here. And how do you go about being registered with them all? And is it worth it? What advantages does it give etc? Thank you.


----------



## LousKoonz

I suppose there's no benefit to it other than if you show with them all x

i'm just awaiting my Tica and FIFE registrations back, I'm GCCF at present x I want to show with all and i'd like to have the choice of who i register my kittens with if people want for breeding i can just register the litter with the governing body they use to make it easier for them x obviously you have to declare the litters with all of them though xx


----------



## nutcracker

Each have their own style show.. all very different. Just depends on what you and your cat enjoys.
GCCF you don't really get to see much in the way of judging and have to rely on the judge sending a critique in so you can find out how it really did. The cats have to collect certificates at each level to climb to the top. Some people think it is the ultimate title. Others now see that it isn't!
Fife you take your cat to the judge, similar to GCCF your cat collects certificates. You only get judged once, and then if your cat is nominated for BIS it will go into an impressive final stage! That is fun.
Tica is fast moving and fun. Not everyone enjoys it as it is hard work, and some cats don't take to it. The cat is taken up to each ring (there can be anything from 3 -7 in one day) by the owner, and judged in front of an audience. That way you can learn about your cat and others. The best of each breed can be sellected to come into an allbreed final where they gain lots of points towards titles and regional/international rankings. The ultimate gain is a SUPREME, everyone is very excited for you when that happens, but it doesn't end there like the Imperial for GCCF, your cat can go on to a regional or even international award. This is where it gets more complex so I will stop there!
You need to visit all three, see which you feel is right, and then go for it.

Good luck!

Oh, and the only one you can't try before you buy is GCCF.


----------



## spid

thanks for that - very illuminating


----------



## Kiskasiberians

nutcracker said:


> Oh, and the only one you can't try before you buy is GCCF.


Thats a good point you can enter a TICA of Fife show without having your cat registered with either of them. If you want to collect certificates and points then you have to register. You can register your kittens with which ever you prefer. I only register my kittens with TICA as I can do everything online (including paying)


----------



## Vanilla54

Hi everyone!
I need your help asap if possible!

I come from Croatia, and I am about to buy a Maine Coon female kitten from a cattery registered within TICA from Serbia. I had no doubts about anything until I received what I would call "a bit jealous e-mail" from the owner of a local MCO cattery registered within FIFe (where I had been also asking about one kitten, but he is twice the price I will pay for the one I chose), who informed me at her own initiative that I should be careful in these things, because TICA has a cash & carry principle, and that I might find myself in the end having a domestic cat instead of a purebred MCO...she said that that is what they do things sometimes, breed the cats and than pay for their TICA birth certificates which register them as purebred while they are not.

I have seen the picture of the female kitten I chose, and of her parents as well (all registered within TICA and mom is from a different cattery), and she does look like a real MCO...not to mention that the woman, the owner, is so nice and more than willing to cooperate and share the advice, and looks proffesional and in love with her cats. All necessary documents along with the TICA certificate are promissed.

I seriously doubt she would try and trick me in paying all that money for a domestic cat, but if you have any advice that you could spare, I'd be grateful!
What is your overall opinion on TICA vs. FIFe certificates (sorry if somebody answered that somewhere, I don't have much time to read at the moment)? What has more credibility between the two, or they are the same?

Any advice or information is highly appreciated!
Thanks in advance!

Best regards and greetings from Croatia!


----------



## carly87

It doesn't matter what registry she is registered with. All registration documents are formed with information given by the breeder, so any breeder could be truthful or untruthful in any registry, and pass off non-pedigrees as pure-breds.

Before you import, you should really know the breed standard inside out, and research the lines thoroughly. If you are confident that your breeder can be trusted, and the lines she is working with are genuine, and your kitten and the parents fit the breed standard for the registry they're with, then you will be as certain as you can be that you're getting a Maine Coon. However, this local MCO friend could be doing the same thing, i.e, paying for registration documents of non-pedigrees. That's why you need to do your research and really build up a relationship with the breeder.


----------



## Vanilla54

Thank you for your quick reply! I will definitely try my best and check thoroughly all I can!

Thanks again!


----------

